# DVD-player/fernseher oder tablet kaufen



## ameise11 (11. Februar 2014)

hallo, 

was würdet ihr empfehlen um die kinder hinten bei längeren fahrten zu beschäftigen.
soll man einen DVD-player/fernseher mit DVB-T oder einen tablet mit halter kaufen ?

welche geräte kann man da empfehlen ?

danke


----------



## Jooschka (11. Februar 2014)

Mein Onkel hat drei Söhne... bei denen war das auch vor ca nem halben Jahr Thema...
Wir haben folgende Überlegungen angestellt:
--> DVD-Player mit Bildschirm: Wer zur Hölle hat noch DVD's??? Meiner Meinung nach technisch einfach völlig veraltet, und man ist immer auf Silberscheiben angewiesen, mit all den Problemen: Kratzer, Format-Probleme, Überlange Filme passen nicht auf eine Scheibe, das Laufwerk ist u. U. sehr laut, usw usw, davon kann ich nur dringend abraten!!!
--> Entertainment-Systeme vom Autohersteller: VIEL zu TEUER! technisch midestens genauso veraltet wie der DVD-Player, kaum upgrade-Möglichkeiten, mit dem nächsten Auto wandert auch das System zum nächsten...
--> Fernseher mit DVB-T: Nicht überall ist der Empfang gut genug, vor allem aufm Land/ im Tunnel! Abhängig vom Fernsehprogramm, d.h. in Italien gibts auch nur italienisches TV, eingeschränkte Senderwahl.
--> Bleibt noch der PC! gibt 2 Varianten: Tablet oder Laptop
Hier geht meine Meinung ganz klar zum Laptop!!!
Fängt schon damit an, dass es fast nur Tablet's mit spiegelndem Display gibt... scheint die Sonne, sieht man nichts mehr... außerdem ist es recht klein... zudem sind die Lautsprecher noch viel schlechter als die Notebook-Lautsprecher... Soll's dann DOCH mal ne DVD/Blueray werden, fehlt dem Tablet zudem das Laufwerk... Der USB-Anschluss ist zudem oft nochnichmals in der Lage, ein externes DVD-Laufwerk zu betreiben (USB-Host-Only lässt grüßen). Kommt noch hinzu, dass ein Tablet sonst zu weniger zu gebrauchen ist, als ein Laptop... auf dem könnte man theoretisch wenigstens noch zu hause arbeiten oder ähnliches, auf dem Tablet kann man fast ausschließlich informationen einholen oder jmd zeigen... soll ein eigener Taxt verfasst werden, wünscht man sich sehr schnell ne Tastatur mit Tasten... 
ICH würde ein Notebook nehmen! Soll es nur zum Filme schauen sein, reicht ein einfaches ~450€. Schon 150€ Aufpreis lohnen sich meiner Meinung nach. (Eventuell nochmal +50€ für n BluerayLaufwerk...) Dann steht auch nem kleinen Spielchen unterwgs nichts im Weg! Zudem ist es wesentlich "zukunftssicherer".
Ich hab's bei meinem Onkel dann so gelöst:
Hinter den Vordersitzen seines Wagens sind kleine klapptische. Darauf hab ich eine Styroporplatte gelegt und mit nem einfachen Messer zurechtgeschnitten. (Warum Styropor? Bei einem möglichen Unfall entstehen hier kaum zusätzliche Verletzungsrisiken, da das Material leicht, weich und brüchig ist!!) darauf in die Mitte quasi zwischen den Vordersitzen das Laptop gestellt, und an den Scharnieren mit ner Schnur an den Kopflehnen festgezurrt (Damit es nicht durch's Auto fliegt, sollte mal was passieren...). Dazu für 40€ ein Netzteil für 12V-AutobatterieStrom auf 230V, und fertig!
Damit kann so gut wie JEDER Film angeschaut werden, solange er irgendwie digital vorliegt (VHS wird *nicht*unterstützt )

--> Ich würde ein 15 bis 17-Zoll-Notebook kaufen (oder n altes nehmen, für Filme reicht allemal!!!!)


----------



## ameise11 (11. Februar 2014)

ok. danke für deine ausführliche meinung.

das budget sollte aber bei mir nicht 200 € überschreiten.
was kann ich denn dafür kaufen , welches gerät ist denn für diesen preis am besten ?

gruß


----------



## Jooschka (15. Februar 2014)

oha, das wird schwierig... hat keiner bei euch in der Familie nen Laptop?? oder Freunde nen alten? dann wäre es nurnoch ne Styroporplatte vom Dachboden und das Netzteil für die Steckdose im Auto ^^


----------

